# Which Travel Credit Card refunds the TSA PreCheck Fee.



## GrayFal (Oct 5, 2014)

I can not remember if I read it here or someone else told me, but I believe there are certain travel related credit cards that will refund/reimburse you for TSA PreCheck or Global entry fee. I think the amount mentioned was $85.

Am I dreaming or does anyone else know of this perk.

TIS


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 5, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> I can not remember if I read it here or someone else told me, but I believe there are certain travel related credit cards that will refund/reimburse you for TSA PreCheck or Global entry fee. I think the amount mentioned was $85.
> 
> Am I dreaming or does anyone else know of this perk.
> 
> TIS



I have seen this discussed on FlyerTalk. I think at one time the Chase United Club Card covered the fee, but with a $395 annual fee it certainly wasn't a deal.

If you live close to a location where you can go and obtain Nexus, that is better since it also includes Global Entry and is half the cost, $50 vs. $100.


----------



## sgtdesi (Oct 5, 2014)

American Express Platinum card does, but it has a very high annual fee, so you'd want to use it for other benefits, not just global entry.


----------



## lily28 (Oct 5, 2014)

The ritz Carlton card covers up to $300 per year, include global entry fee.  Annual fee is $395 but waive the fee the first year.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 5, 2014)

*Pre check*

I have global entry and I can tell you that even though you have a trusted traveler number that you don't necessarily get pre-check.  The cost of the Amex platinum is $450 but there are other good benefits besides global entry.


----------



## bjones9942 (Oct 5, 2014)

This is from thepointsguy website and appears to be current as of 5/2014:



> How To Get Global Entry Refunded/Reimbursed
> If you have the Amex Platinum, Mercedex-Benz Platinum or Business Platinum (or Centurion) cards, you can get the fee for Global Entry refunded to you as a statement credit. Even better, the fee is also refunded to additional cardholders, and the annual fee for up to three additional Platinum cardholders is just $175 ($175 per cardholder after that), so if just two of your friends/family members gets Global Entry, you’ll earn that fee back and then some. Amex covers the Global Entry fee once per cardholder every five years, so that means renewals are reimbursed as well-it’s not just a one time deal! Note: if you already have Global Entry, you can pay the fee for anyone you know and it will get reimbursed as long as you use your eligible card- I recently tried that with a friend and I got the rebate a day later- it does not appear that they cross-reference the name.
> Holders of the new Citi Prestige card can also get the fee refunded. Finally, eligible Global Services, MileagePlus Premier 1K and MileagePlus Premier Platinum members will also be refunded for Global Entry.
> Finally, if you are a Delta Diamond Medallion or a Delta Platinum Medallion member you can select Global Entry as one of your Choice Benefits (two $100 vouchers for Diamond, one $100 voucher for Platinum).
> ...



They also say NEXUS interviews are held in very few locations.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  I do not have any of those high priced CCs

But once you have Global entry, you DO always get TSA PreCheck....if you have not, you have not added your known traveler number to your Resie. 

Well worth the $100 if you travel 3-10 times per year


----------



## Chrispee (Oct 7, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> But once you have Global entry, you DO always get TSA PreCheck....if you have not, you have not added your known traveler number to your Resie.



Unless they have updated the rules recently, this is not correct.  If you have Global Entry of Nexus and you enter your Pass ID (Known Traveler Number) when you purchase your tickets you become eligible for TSA Precheck selection but there is no guarantee you'll get it.  From my experiences, I get it about 80% of the time.


----------



## bjones9942 (Oct 7, 2014)

Chrispee - that's not what the agent who interviewed me said, nor is it what the website says.  Global Entry, Nexus and Sentri all include TSA Pre-Check.

http://www.dhs.gov/comparison-chart

You *do* have to use your number when booking (or call the airlines and have them add it before your flight if you forgot).

I will qualify this with the statement from TSA's website (http://www.tsa.gov/tsa-precheck/what-tsa-precheck):



> TSA will always incorporate random and unpredictable security measures throughout the airport and no individual will be guaranteed TSA Pre✓™ screening.


----------



## Chrispee (Oct 7, 2014)

I agree that those programs make you eligible for TSA Pre-Check, but I have only gotten it 8 out of 10 times flying in the past year and I always enter my KTN when booking.

My response was to Grayfal's statment that "once you have Global entry, you DO always get TSA PreCheck" as this has not been my experience.  Perhaps I've just been unlucky a couple of times though?


----------



## abbekit (Oct 7, 2014)

We got Global Entry about six months ago, so far have always received TSA PreCheck (have the GE numbers entered into our account info on the airline website.

But on our most recent trip last week I booked AA using British Airways points and even though our flight record locator and AAdvantage numbers were entered in the AA system (with our GE numbers attached) my husband's boarding pass did not have TSA-Pre on it. We simply asked the AA desk agent and she was able to fix it, reprint the boarding pass before we went through security. She said a number of people had that problem, sometimes she could fix it, sometimes not.

So far very happy with GE and TSA-Pre, the best $200 we've ever spent for travel convenience.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 7, 2014)

If you are a 1K with United, they will pay for Global Entry, which makes you eligible for TSA Pre..  

That's great except when i travel with family members that don't qualify for TSAPre.

Similar to others, i find I usually but don't always qualify for TSA Pre.  At one time i know international travel disqualified you for a few days after your return.  Not sure if that still the case.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 7, 2014)

Interesting that you (almost all) are reporting not getting it all the time....I mean, you paid the $85/100 so you WOULD get it....kinda misleading, wouldn't you say. 

I am flying Cathay Pacific soon and even thought I added my AA FF number to the Resie, there is no where to enter a "trusted traveler" number....only "redress" ....now if it is linked to my AA account, it should also pull across the known traveler number....I will be bringing my global entry card with me on this trip.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 7, 2014)

We've been really fortunate. We have had TSA Pre every time for about a year. Even when we took the Grands, DW and I were pre-checked and they extended it to our minor kiddos. 

It's nice, but we don't fly often enough-perhaps 3-5 round trips/yr., to spend $200ish to avoid taking off shoes. And I KNOW I won't be paying any $300+ annual fee for ANY credit card!

Jim


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 7, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> We've been really fortunate. We have had TSA Pre every time for about a year. Even when we took the Grands, DW and I were pre-checked and they extended it to our minor kiddos.
> 
> It's nice, but we don't fly often enough-perhaps 3-5 round trips/yr., to spend $200ish to avoid taking off shoes. And I KNOW I won't be paying any $300+ annual fee for ANY credit card!
> 
> Jim



At $20 per person per year, it is worth it to avoid the looooong lines at TSA check point...and the global entry is sweet!!! To each his own.


----------



## Mister Sir (Oct 7, 2014)

Even if I only traveled once or twice a year, I would have gotten it. I LOVE bypassing those long lines!


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 7, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> I agree that those programs make you eligible for TSA Pre-Check, but I have only gotten it 8 out of 10 times flying in the past year and I always enter my KTN when booking.
> 
> My response was to Grayfal's statment that "once you have Global entry, you DO always get TSA PreCheck" as this has not been my experience.  Perhaps I've just been unlucky a couple of times though?



Just a thought....if you were ticketed prior to getting your trusted traveler number and even if you add it to your online profile, you have to call and have them manually enter the number to the Resies already made. 
That could be why you had a few misses.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 7, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> At $20 per person per year, it is worth it to avoid the looooong lines at TSA check point



Pat, I just looked, http://www.tsa.gov/tsa-precheck/application-program and the cost of applying is $85 pp. and we've been getting it gratis for over a year. But you're right. To each his/her own. If it was $20, I'd spring for it in a heartbeat.

Jim


----------



## winger (Oct 7, 2014)

Having GE and the Pre- benefit has been pretty awesome the past two or so years around the US, including the one time we came back into the US from Canada (long lines).  Since the kids are still 10'ish, they come along with the parents if parents get Pre-.  Worth the $20/year/person we've spent.  I believe (not 100% sure) we paid $100/person, it is now $85 - that is nice since we are getting our kids their own GE soon since we are planning a Europeon trip in a couple of years and they will be a the age where GE requires their own.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 7, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Pat, I just looked, http://www.tsa.gov/tsa-precheck/application-program and the cost of applying is $85 pp. and we've been getting it gratis for over a year. But you're right. To each his/her own. If it was $20, I'd spring for it in a heartbeat.
> 
> Jim



TSA PreCheck is $85 for 5 years, with Global Entry (international travel/customs) the total is $100 for 5 years, hence the $20 per year figure. Pre check alone is $17 per year.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 7, 2014)

*Pre check*

You do NOT get a gt of pre-check with global entry-even if you did everything required.  It is just that simple.  Think about it.  If you did get it every time, the terrorists would be first in line to get global entry.  I have global entry and a trusted traveler number and I usually get pre-check but not always.


----------



## bjones9942 (Oct 8, 2014)

The TSA Pre-Check *is* guaranteed, however TSA Pre-Check randomly does not allow you to use it.

My first Global Entry use required me to open my bags at customs.  I was told that it's routine on first use if anything at all popped up during the background check.  It was still a drastically shorter process than I would have had going through the normal customs lanes.

Jimster - I thought the whole point of the Global Entry process was to weed out potential problem passengers.  I know they did a very deep background check on me.  I would encourage any terrorist to apply so they can be spotted during their background check!  I think more likely, they want to discourage people from getting a little overconfident and bringing something back into the U.S.A. that they shouldn't.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't have the Global entry but just in case anyone can't stand in those very lonnnnnnnnng lines and walk the miles thru the airport, if you ask for wheelchair assistance you pretty much get the same service.  :ignore:

Sadly I've had to use those services lately and am glad it's available.  You just completely skip all the lines and so do your traveling companions and you get an escort from plane to taxi.  

My AA Platinum CC also has priority boarding which skips you to the front of the TSA lines on the outbound.   Doesn't do much good though when you arrive at your destination.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 8, 2014)

*background checks*

I really dont think the background check is very substantial so I think a terrorist would not be deterred by that.  Consider the interpreter in South Africa and the felon in the elevator with President Obama and I wouldn't place too much faith in a simple background check at the airport.

I think the whole program (pre-check) is an attempt to minimize inconvenience at the airport.  I really don't think anything they do makes much difference.  Even if you go through the regular security line there are hundreds (if not thousands) of reports about things that made it through.   It does make the average person feel better to think that maybe an x-ray screening helps.  Of course, they only check about 1/3 of the baggage. LOL


----------



## Jimster (Oct 8, 2014)

"My AA Platinum CC also has priority boarding which skips you to the front of the TSA lines on the outbound. Doesn't do much good though when you arrive at your destination."

Actually, it only lets you go through the priority screening line IF THEY HAVE ONE.  Many airports do not make such a distinction.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 8, 2014)

Jimster said:


> "My AA Platinum CC also has priority boarding which skips you to the front of the TSA lines on the outbound. Doesn't do much good though when you arrive at your destination."
> 
> Actually, it only lets you go through the priority screening line IF THEY HAVE ONE.  Many airports do not make such a distinction.



I live in Miami so it's worth it just for using here at home.
I imagine in cities where AA has no big presence this is a useless perk.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 9, 2014)

Certain airports and certain flights do not have TSA pre-check, so it is not guaranteed to always be available.  Also, the TSA pre-check benefits are not always all available at all airports.


----------



## Born2Travel (Oct 9, 2014)

I am confused about Nexus.   Looking at the website comparison it looks like it includes GE and TSA Pre but cost is less.   What am I missing?

http://www.dhs.gov/comparison-chart


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 9, 2014)

Born2Travel said:


> I am confused about Nexus.   Looking at the website comparison it looks like it includes GE and TSA Pre but cost is less.   What am I missing?
> 
> http://www.dhs.gov/comparison-chart



You would have to travel to a USA/Canada boarder crossing area that has an office that can administer the interview, fingerprints and retina scan. So this may not be something very convenient for anyone very far south. Though if you are close enough, Nexus is the best option.


----------



## Born2Travel (Oct 9, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> You would have to travel to a USA/Canada boarder crossing area that has an office that can administer the interview, fingerprints and retina scan. So this may not be something very convenient for anyone very far south. Though if you are close enough, Nexus is the best option.



Thanks!  Dioxide45,  that helps.   I think our closest office is a challenge  to get to so that might be difficult,  but  now I know.


----------

